# Fungal Infection???



## NotRightNow (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi! I'm pretty new to having an aquarium and I made the mistake of not putting 2 new ADFs in quaratine. I noticed when I got the frogs home that one of them had a leg that was lighter colored than the other, but I thought it was just its coloring. Turns out is was actually his skin rotting off and then I noticed a small round white patch on its throat and one on its head. By that evening, it had stopped using that leg and the webbing of his foot was deteriorating. By the morning, his entire foot was all curled up, brown and no webbing was left. It died a couple hours later. The 2nd frog was fine for 2 more days and then he was hit with basically the same symptoms. He formed a fuzzy white patch on the joint of his leg, stopped using it, the webbing of his foot started rotting and he was dead by the next morning. The next day, I notice my molly (my healthiest and most active fish) has weird white stuff on her tail and her tail starts rotting. The second I notice this, I high tail it to my LFS and they told me to treat with Mylafix and I did, but it didn't work. My Molly's tail continued to rot until it was completely gone and she died (3 days from first symptom). 
Now, my questions are. Does anyone know what this sounds like? I tested my water at home and at my LFS and both tests came out great besides slightly elevated PH (7.2...our city water's PH is high). I'm assuming since the Mylafix didn't work that perhaps it was a fungal infection? Next, my remaining ADF and 4 glofish are all fine. It has been a week since the Molly died. Is there anything I should do with my tank? Should I treat it with anything? Should I do a full water change and rinse my gravel? Change my carbon (it was removed while treating with the Mylafix)? Nothing? Also, how long should I wait to introduce any more new creatures to the tank? (This time I will quarantine before introducing to the aquarium).
It's a 20 gallon, BTW.
THANK YOU!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome and WOW!
With out your own test kit I will say you need to change water.How much would only be a suggestion since we don't know crap about your water.
The LFS will alawys say your water is fine(how much money do they get for saying you need to change your water as opposed to letting your fish die?).
the "fixes" in general are the most bunk med introduced to the fish industry in the last 40+ years IMO.I'll never use one even for free!
Besides the infected frogs were new the issue sounds like fin rot for your molly which is 99.9% water quality related(change your water every week).
4 goldfish and frog in a 20 would say it is safe to get new creatures when you get a larger tank for them as you are over stocked already.
7.2 is nowhere near high pH and should not even be considered a issue.
Throw your carbon out (especially if it is over 3 weeks old{it was pretty useless in the beginning and even less beneficial now}).
What is your water change schedule?How much water do you change how often?
Do not "rinse out " your gravel ,but it could/should be vaccummed when doing water changes.
FIN ROT is my diagnosis without pictures.Water changes are the cure.Dechlorinate and have replacement water as close to tank temp as possible.
Since you have issues(and 4 goldfish in a 20g) anything under 50% is basically worthless.You should probly be changing 50% 2x a week.
Sorry to sound mean,but I bet not one member says I'm wrong unless it is on the fin rot(diagnosing disease without pics is something made on info you provide).


----------



## NotRightNow (Jan 23, 2014)

I do have my own test kit and the info read as follows the day I introduced the frogs AND the day I noticed the white funk on my Molly.
Amonia: 0
Nitrates: 0
Nitrites: 0
PH: 7.2

I test weekly and since cycling completed, my tests have always come out in a very healthy range. I was told my PH should be no higher than 6.8...perhaps that's wrong and I need to do more reading on the subject.

I change 50% of my water every Friday and I do this as I vacuum my gravel. Water is always same temp as tank water and always dechlorinated.

Everything I have read says that 1 ADF and 4 GLOfish in a 20 gallon tank is far from overpopulated. Am I misinformed?

I automatically thought tail rot for my Molly, but with no water quality issues that seemed odd, especially with it being so healthy and active up until the frogs came in and since the Mylafix didn't seem to do a thing. And, I apologize, but I don't understand what you were talking about with the "fixes". Are you talking about Mylafix? To my understanding and from what I've read, it is supposed to be very effective and safe for fin and tail rot. Ive only every read good things about it. Am I again misinformed?

P.S. I think your conspiracy theory about the pet store is a little far fetched. For one, I was with them with they did the water quality tests and they showed me the results. Second, what does a fish store employee have to gain by lying to you? They don't make a commission on fish sold. They don't tend to care about the store's bottom line. They make the same amount of $, regardless. 

Thanks for your input (even though it was a tad aggressive).



coralbandit said:


> Welcome and WOW!
> With out your own test kit I will say you need to change water.How much would only be a suggestion since we don't know crap about your water.
> The LFS will alawys say your water is fine(how much money do they get for saying you need to change your water as opposed to letting your fish die?).
> the "fixes" in general are the most bunk med introduced to the fish industry in the last 40+ years IMO.I'll never use one even for free!
> ...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry to sound aggressive and DEFINATELY MY BAD ,as I thought I read GOLDFISH,not glofish.
I still roll with fin rot and if it is not then search columnaris and pray it is not.
0 across the board is a sure sign of an uncycled tank as the end result of the cycle is nitrates and you should surely test for some level always regardless of waterchanges.
again I apologise for mis reading as 4 glofish and frog are not too much for a twenty.
The melafix,primafix,bettafix are junk I won't change my stand on that.If you have a real disease and diagnosis then get real meds .You really should read more about the fixes,they are poutright dangerous for some fish.
And finally I don't think the pet store employees are on a conspiracy,I think most of them are ignorant and use test strips which most know are HIGHLY innaccurate.
Again sorry for my mis read and sounding"a tad aggressive".


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

+1 with the Bandit your tank is not cycled if it is not showing any nitrates unless it is packed full of plants. So 2 options it never has cycled or you have somehow lost your bacteria either way you are now in to a fish in cycle. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html please read this for an understanding of what you are up against. I try not to use any meds if possible. I believe that the only meds required are water changes and do 50% twice a week with all of my tanks, but that being said I have never had columnaris and would throw the no meds out the window with that one.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

the white patches could have been fungus/coloumnaris which the frogs probably had when you bought them..im almost certain the molly had fin rot..in which all three of those things could have been treated with methylene blue and a bit of aquarium salt. obviously im a big fan of methylene blue, but for a good reason..its fast and effective and it would have killed the fin rot faster than any other medication (depending on dosage)...and if those white patches were fungus, it would have cleared that up within a day and a half.


----------



## NotRightNow (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, sorry, sorry. Nitrates were 20 ppm. I typoed. They now vary between 5-10.
I've read up columnaris and it doesn't seem to be that, but I'm keeping an eye out.
Very good to know about the "fixes". Unfortunately it's too late for my poor Molly (my 4 year old's favorite fish), but great knowledge to have in my back pocket for the future.
The LFS that I go to is really great (NOT the one that recommended Melafix) and they refuse to carry the test strips because they find them inaccurate as well. I agree that many pet store employees are ignorant.
Thanks again for the info. I'm going to continue to keep an eye on the tank for another week or so and if all seems well, I will try adding a couple ADFs again, but this time I will definitely quarantine.



coralbandit said:


> sorry to sound aggressive and DEFINATELY MY BAD ,as I thought I read GOLDFISH,not glofish.
> I still roll with fin rot and if it is not then search columnaris and pray it is not.
> 0 across the board is a sure sign of an uncycled tank as the end result of the cycle is nitrates and you should surely test for some level always regardless of waterchanges.
> again I apologise for mis reading as 4 glofish and frog are not too much for a twenty.
> ...


----------

